# Chihuahua litter



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I can play the video on the browser but not from the phone app. I am going to upload it from the the browser to see if that makes a difference. Give me just a few moments...


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> This is my beautiful Penny’s litter from a long time ago. I bred her with the best of intentions, but with naivety and the wrong reasons. She’s the only dog I’ve bred, and will never do so again.
> 
> The pics in the video are pixelated for some reason. The DVD that has it on it, the pictures are fine.
> 
> ...



The video link doesn’t work in my iPhone or ipad, but it can be viewed in a browser on either phone or tablet, computer, laptop, etc. I have no idea why the problem. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I could play it fine on my laptop. They are so cute, and I'm glad you found loving homes for them. But, I'm also glad to hear that you're learning about best breeding practices now


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh, yes! I no longer expect a dog to be bred just on temperament. I ended up having Penny only 9.5 years. She was so full of arthritis in her entire back end she could no longer walk, and the pain meds made her sleep more than they relieved her pain. It was very sad. 

But I am happy to report the puppies are still doing well at 12 1/2 years old. But one of the pups had just horrible neuroticisms that left him unable to live life (almost) In the presence of other dogs or people. He ended up going to a girl that lives alone and had no desire to have other pets. And I am unsure how happy he is in that situation. 

I knew Penny’s history 3 generations back, but that was just for parents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I liked the video photo montage, and the background music was a perfect match. Penny was beautiful.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was able to watch the video too. Boy those puppies were adorable and teeny tiny. You were lucky and very thoughtful to find loving homes for the puppies.


----------

